# date a columbia newsboy special



## rocketray (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone out there aid me in dating a Columbia Newsboy special? My parents have this bike in their garage. It is probably 70's but I'm not sure.


----------



## JRE (Apr 25, 2011)

Post a picture. it will help us help you


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 25, 2011)

We would love to see a picture but you can also go to this site to find a year of production.
http://oldroads.com/co_sn.asp


----------



## ratina (Apr 26, 2011)

post some pictures

Columbia serial numbers: http://vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------

